# Jab Sites



## wendyh (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi

My young daughter (8) has her jabs done on her arms and legs - we are discussing doing them on her tummy as she gains confidence to do her own jabs - just wondering where everyone else does their jabs.

Any advice would be much appreciated as we are due to go on holiday in a few months and the wee soul is so aware of her legs and arms - she only wants long shorts and tee shirts!  It will be very hot in the states though and she will need vest tops etc.

Help!

Wendy


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi

There is nothing wrong with doing them on your daughter's tummy.   I have had friends who have actually injected on their calves - children as well!

The different areas have different absoption rates.   The tummy is the fastest.   So what some people do is choose a site depending what they eat but don't make it too complicated.  For example for pasta - don't do the tummy.   Pasta is so slow so the insulin needs to be slower so do legs or arms, same for pizza etc.     For quicker acting food like mashed potato etc use the tummy.

I'll be honest I have a problem with tummys - nothing to do with injecting at all or diabetes so I couldn't inject my daughter's tummy.


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 10, 2009)

Im not actually a parent of a diabetic child as i am only 14 but i am diabetic myself. I tend to inject in my legs, tummy and bum i vary where i inject because if you don't lumps develop in that area and can become painful to inject there. Also if you only inject in one place you won't want to try anywhere else but certaintly do especially if you are on many injections a day (like me i'm on 4 injections a day). Hope you find this useful x


----------

